# left me at home w her baby while she cheated...



## maybe one day (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been dating this girl for almost a year now. She has a 18 month old child to whom i have absolutly become attached to. I watch her while my gf works and goes to school, as well as keep the house work done and go to school full time myself. needless to say we are both very busy. Im 25, and she is 20. The babies father and myself get along extremly well now that he has moved on and is having yet another child with someone else. Well, the guy she cheated on him with also just happens to be his best friend. Never saw it coming because i was reassured by her that as long as i was faithful to her, she would do the same for me. So i didnt care to watch her baby while she had a girls nite out. little did i know she was and had been planning on going out with the guy that she let come inbetween her and her baby daddy. so she talks to me a few times while there on their date, assuring me her and her girlfriends are just catching up, i believe she needed to get away and spend some time w them to break the manotomy of her day 2 day. and i was content. well about a wk later shes acting a lil secretive and i go 2 see if she is where she said she was. on my way i pass her right past the guys driveway and ask her what had taken her so long to get home from school. she kisses me an says something that wasnt beond the relm of possibility an then gets irate when i say something else about it and tells me she wants to break up. i knew she was jus mad so i dissregarded it and went back home to wash dishes while she went to "run some erronds". I call her to find out why she was so mad and i ask her where she was and she says shes on her way 2 have sex w her bf, i thought she was being sarcastic and dissregarded it. Gave her some time to hopfully cool down and went about cleaning and starting dinner. 2 hrs later she comes home like nothins wrong, kisses me and then over dinner she says she cant handle a relationship , child and school and that she really wanted 2 wait til she graduated 2 b w me. I say ok and leave. the next day she calls me for sex, so i come home and before i touch her i ask if she has done anything w anyone else. She says no so i proceed to go down on her and have unprotected sex. Fast forward a few days and i manage to get her cell phone unlocked and read her txt messages. boy was i upset. she had undeniable proof of what she had done. On top of that she had been talkin to a guy coworker about the whole thing. tellin him about her date, how she had cheated on me and how she always got stuck w the guys that "wernt good enuf"... It made me sick to think how she kissed me after doing EVERYTHING 2 him, and didnt care 2 let me do it to her after having unprotected sex w him... How could she??? i wanted 2, well i better not say cause itd probably get me in trouble lol!!! Needless 2 say i was broken. In any other situation i would have left her and never looked back, but her child makes that no longer an option. ive spent 90% of the last 10 months and over half of the childs life w her... she calls me da da and i have no kids of my own so i dunno wut to do. I love them both and its killing me. She has started treating me better and i want to belive shed never cheat again but gaining my trust is gonna take a long time an im afraid shell get fustrated and do it again if i question her. please help me, i dunno what to do.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

maybe one day said:


> On top of that she had been talkin to a guy coworker about the whole thing. tellin him about her date, how she had cheated on me and how she always got stuck w the guys that "wernt good enuf"...


You need to think carefully about this. She not only cheated, but she told another man you weren't good enough. She views you as not firm enough and a push-over. Women prefer and need guys who will stand up to them. If you don't have that in you, you must grow it from scratch. 

Beyond that, she gets a kick out of humiliating and abusing you. Until she matures that may never change. Is that good enough for you?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

ugh why huh why are people so careless with other peoples hearts you know........


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I know what you are saying about loving that child and its really sad because that child needs you in her life. However, this woman will not change. She's not a nice person, plain and simple. Get out! The thing is how about 5 years from now, you raise that child, take her to school her fist day, she calls you Daddy then this woman says "get out". You have no legal recourse, no visitation. Its very hard now I'm sure but what about later. Also she will use this child against you that way. 

You stay with her and you will be miserable. She's playing games with you and she's pretty promiscuous so matter of time before she shares a little "gift" with you. 

I'm sorry to be so blunt but other than that child I see nothing at all positive about this relationship. And by staying with her you prevent yourself from finding a nice woman and having a family of your own. 

You sound like a nice guy, you deserve better.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

She is cheating scum. She actually enjoyed making you a cuckold. She was bragging about it. Are you crazy. You may love the little girl, so visit her a lot. The scumbag is looking to replace you. She cares nothing about the fact her child loves you. I can't believe how she disrespected you and you are just going to suck it up. Like AZMOM said. What are you going to do when she dumps you 5 years from now with no visitation. Remember she proved she did not give a damn about what her daughters feelings would be. Run away. She will only do it again. Visit the little girl. Continue to babysit if you want. But dump he cheating slu.t


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you think this woman really loves you? You have made things easy for her, you cook, clean and watch her kid. If she loved you she would be involved in those things, you are more like a "manny" than a partner. She has no respect for you (or her child it seems). Sure you love the kid and that gives your gf just that much more leverage over you, and she will continue to abuse that if you let her. What she has done is unforgivable, she will not grow to love and respect you, that door is closed. I don't see how you can stay or why you would want to. I would also suggest asking her if you could visit the child but don't be surprised if she says no, unless she needs a sitter! 

Cooper


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

:iagree:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i'd say your giving her her life, which she is obviously enjoying and your the babysitter.
trust me her type, she'll do it again.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I think all of these previous posters have givin you your answer, and I agree. Hopefully she will let your relationship with her daughter continue, but make sure you are emotionally stable enough to let the mother go. You do sound like a great guy, and you desserve a great woman. Someone who will be faithful, respectful, kind, and grateful to have a good man! 

Good luck, as difficult as it is now, it will just get more difficult as more time goes by. 

If you want to love on kids, I have five! Just kidding, I am trying to reconcile with my husband, but seriously, there are good woman out there who won't take advantage of your commitment and kindness.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

raising5boyz said:


> . , but seriously, there are good woman out there who won't take advantage


:iagree: and who wil want you for being you.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

:iagree:


----------



## maybe one day (Feb 13, 2009)

Well she broke up with me today so I guess I dont have to worry about coping with her infidelity anymore eh...


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

She is doing you a favor. You are to nice for her. She broke up. But she will probably be back. You need to steel yourself for it. She is a cheating skank. And nothing she says can be believed. The world is your oyster man. You have an ocean of fresh fish to choose from. Just keep posting. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

She was using you as a babysitter man, and just "paid" you in sex for so long. 

You'll be better off and I feel sorry for the kid to have such a mother.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

YA seriously you dont need to stick around for that go get a good women and have babys with her. Gosh she is a jerk


----------



## acceptance (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel so sad for you due to the fact that you are such a good person to her daughter, women like her don't care how they hurt you.... all she has done is take you for granted... not to many men will take care of someone else child let alone their own, make dinner,wash dishes, you deserve so much better... you dont have to take such crap from her.... when you love someone you cant really let go right away even when you know you should but at some point you will realize she is not worth staying around... like someone else said, visit the child, babysit even but hope you do the most sinceable thing for yourself and move on


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe one day said:


> I've been dating this girl for almost a year now. She has a 18 month old child to whom i have absolutly become attached to. I watch her while my gf works and goes to school, as well as keep the house work done and go to school full time myself. needless to say we are both very busy. Im 25, and she is 20. The babies father and myself get along extremly well now that he has moved on and is having yet another child with someone else. Well, the guy she cheated on him with also just happens to be his best friend. *Never saw it coming because i was reassured by her that as long as i was faithful to her, she would do the same for me.* *So i didnt care to watch her baby while she had a girls nite out.* little did i know she was and had been planning on going out with the guy that she let come inbetween her and her baby daddy. so she talks to me a few times while there on their date, assuring me her and her girlfriends are just catching up, i believe she needed to get away and spend some time w them to break the manotomy of her day 2 day. and i was content. well about a wk later shes acting a lil secretive and i go 2 see if she is where she said she was. on my way i pass her right past the guys driveway and ask her what had taken her so long to get home from school. she kisses me an says something that wasnt beond the relm of possibility an then gets irate when i say something else about it and tells me she wants to break up. i knew she was jus mad so i dissregarded it and went back home to wash dishes while she went to "run some erronds". I call her to find out why she was so mad and i ask her where she was and she says shes on her way 2 have sex w her bf, i thought she was being sarcastic and dissregarded it. Gave her some time to hopfully cool down and went about cleaning and starting dinner. 2 hrs later she comes home like nothins wrong, kisses me and then over dinner she says she cant handle a relationship , child and school and that she really wanted 2 wait til she graduated 2 b w me. I say ok and leave. the next day she calls me for sex, so i come home and before i touch her i ask if she has done anything w anyone else. She says no so i proceed to go down on her and have unprotected sex. Fast forward a few days and i manage to get her cell phone unlocked and read her txt messages. boy was i upset. she had undeniable proof of what she had done. On top of that she had been talkin to a guy coworker about the whole thing. tellin him about her date, how she had cheated on me and how she always got stuck w the guys that "wernt good enuf"... It made me sick to think how she kissed me after doing EVERYTHING 2 him, and didnt care 2 let me do it to her after having unprotected sex w him... How could she??? i wanted 2, well i better not say cause itd probably get me in trouble lol!!! Needless 2 say i was broken. In any other situation i would have left her and never looked back, but her child makes that no longer an option. ive spent 90% of the last 10 months and over half of the childs life w her... she calls me da da and i have no kids of my own so i dunno wut to do. I love them both and its killing me. She has started treating me better and i want to belive shed never cheat again but gaining my trust is gonna take a long time an im afraid shell get fustrated and do it again if i question her. please help me, i dunno what to do.


This is the story of my life. I highlighted areas that are exactly what I went through. Only difference is I'm the father of the baby. I was going to school full time and commuting over 3 hours round trip. I'd come home and try to make up for being gone so I'd clean and watch the baby while she would go out. I felt like ****. I knew it was unfair but I psyched myself to not believe that.

 I'm so mad right now. This happened last year. She did the same sh*t to me. We had been together 5 years! I built my life with this girl. I trusted her. She was 23 at the time and I was 26, baby was 1yr. 

I dunno, i'll try to muster some strength tomorrow to write a synopsis of what happened. Basically, 1 year later, I'm tired of this relationship. So much crap has happened afterwards. 
These people are liars and they play with your head. They make you think you are crazy. If theres a hell I hope they burn in it for this. They ruin people's lives.


----------

